# how do i know what the Brace height should be?



## nuts&bolts

mssurrey said:


> I've just bough a samick sage but it didn't come with a single scrap of paper let alone any instructions.
> 
> How do i know what the brace height should be and how do I adjust the brace height?


62-inch recurve bow.

Try 8-inches for brace height for starters.

You twist the bowstring SHORTER, to make the brace height larger.
SHORTER recurve bowstring pulls the limb tips closer together,
which increases the brace height.

You UN-TWIST the bowstring LONGER, to make the brace height shorter.
LONGER recurve bowstring allows the limb tips to be farther apart,
which decreases the brace height.

The goal is to tune the brace height by SOUND,
namely when you fire an arrow with the 8-inch brace height,
then...

try a 7-7/8ths brace height and fire the arrow
then,
try 7-3/4 inch brace height and fire the arrow.

The goal is to try MORE twists or LESS twists in the bowstring,
until you get the QUIETEST sounding shot,
when you fire the arrow.


----------



## mssurrey

Thanks again Alan that's helpul. The 8in brace height is not 'set' for each bow then?
I thought each manufacturer suggests a specific brace height ?


----------



## nuts&bolts

mssurrey said:


> Thanks again Alan that's helpul. The 8in brace height is not 'set' for each bow then?
> I thought each manufacturer suggests a specific brace height ?


It depends on the limbs
and the amount of "recurve" bend near the end of the limb, by the limb tip.

LONGER limbs will need a longer brace height.
70-inch Olympic style recurve bow could be in the 9-inch range..give or take a little.

66-inch recurve bow might be in the 8-inch range, give or take a little.

Let your ears tell you what is the BEST brace height distance.


----------



## mssurrey

Ok noted. I'll try the 'ear' test. One point regarding strings that i'm not sure on. I know that recurves requirea string 4in shorter than the amo length of the bow (so in my case 62-4=58in string. However, if I use a string that is say 58.25 or 58.5 is this an issue? or is it OK?
Also how many twists are usually required to change brace height by 1/8 of an inch? 1? 2? 5?
Also, what willthis do to the power of the string/bow - does twisting/untwisting affect the poundage of the bow?


----------



## pooch692000

What are the manufaturer recommended BH ranges for the sage again? Cant find the thread


----------



## rraming

If you have a chrono you can use it to find the fastest spot, It's not always to lowest brace height either. The sound test is normal and more ancient


----------



## Bill 2311

It also depends on you. Different shooters of the same bow will each find their own sweet spot for brace.


----------



## mssurrey

pooch692000 said:


> What are the manufaturer recommended BH ranges for the sage again? Cant find the thread


Samick are useless in this regard and I have to say their customer service stinks. I've emailed them twice - no reply. There was no paperwork with my bow whatsoever and so i've had o learn everything the hard way being a noob at archery. Don't know what i'd do if there's a problem with the bow.

However thanks to guys on this forum, i've been able to get somewhere with regards to setting up my bow. I believe from what someone said here that the recommended brace height for a sage is between 7 1/2 - 8 1/4 in.


----------



## lmcq784

mssurrey said:


> Samick are useless in this regard and I have to say their customer service stinks. I've emailed them twice - no reply. There was no paperwork with my bow whatsoever and so i've had o learn everything the hard way being a noob at archery. Don't know what i'd do if there's a problem with the bow.
> 
> However thanks to guys on this forum, i've been able to get somewhere with regards to setting up my bow. I believe from what someone said here that the recommended brace height for a sage is between 7 1/2 - 8 1/4 in.


^+1
I tried looking everywhere online on Samick's website, and found absolutely nothing. But when I went back to the pro shop, they pulled out the dealer catalog (I think from LAS), and it said 7.5"-8.25".


----------

